# مسابقه السكه الحديد



## احمد انتاج وتصميم (6 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ارحب بكل الاعضاء واطلب منهم المساعده فى اسئله عن امتحان السكه الحديد انا خريج ميكانيكا انتاج 2011 وانا عندى امتحان فى شهر 4 
ويارب موضوعى يكون محل اهتمام جميع الاعضاء 
واتمنى من الله التوفيق لى ولكم وللجميع ...............وشكرا 
اخوكم احمد


----------



## حسين هلك (24 مارس 2013)

متشغلش بالك ........ الكلام سهل جدا تقريبا مش حتتسأل أسأله فنيه
حيقولك اشتغلت فين قبل كده 
طبيعة شغلك ايه ........ ولو مااشتغلتش حيسألك فالمشروع
ويسألك بتعرف كومبيوتر
واخيرا عرف نفسك بالإنجليزى   
وبالتوفيق


----------



## احمد انتاج وتصميم (27 مارس 2013)

جزااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------

